# Fritzbox 7270 per Telnet Logdatei finden



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wo ich auf der Fritzbox per Telnet eine Logdatei für Telefonverbinungsversuche finde?
Ich bräuchte ein vernünftiges Log wo steht was die Fritzbox genau macht wenn ich versuche per Voip eine Verbindung aufzubauen.
Von der Fritzbox Ui bekomme ich ja nur sehr rudimentäre Auskünfte.

Grüße


----------



## SirToby (27. Mai 2014)

Ist zwar schon ein wenig her, aber hast Du es mal mit

locate -i 'log' versucht?

alternativ

find -iname '*log*'


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. August 2014)

Hi,
bei locate -i 'log' bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung -sh: locate: not found und mit find -iname '*log*' findet die Fritzbox irgendwie auch Einträge bei denen log garnicht auftaucht.
Viel wichtiger wäre zu wissen ob mir jemand sagen kann in welcher Datei die Telefonverbindungen geloggt werden? Dann könnte ich die Datei explizit suchen .

Grüße


----------

